# Do hamsters go senile?



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 3 year old russian dwarf hamster and think he has gone senile!

He keeps on getting lost in his rotostak falling asleep in the tubes connecting the "tanks".
Also seems to forget what he was doing so repeats everything.

Apart from this he is in good health and active considering his age which is fairly old for the breed


----------



## chippery (Mar 11, 2010)

*dwarf hamsters*

Hi Yes, as I have kept a lot of them over the years, and watch them dearly as they get older, and some of mine do the same as what you are experiencing, they wander about not knowing where they are going or doing, but sadly it not long before they pass away, the roborvoski hamsters are the same.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've noticed the same, Hamsters go senile weeks before they die..:/ I had a Chinese Hamster who managed to hang upside down from the roof of his cage, no idea how he got their because the cage was a plastic cage, it would have been like him walking up the side of a bath, who knows how he got there!


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the answers peeps


----------

